# Can I run a second sub off my Yamaha RX-V661 7.1 receiver?



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I am only running two surround speakers, so I was hoping that the new(used) 8" Paradigm sub I got today I could somehow use as a midbass. With my svs 20-39 handling the real work.

So is there anyway?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

To do something like that you would need a crossover unit that sent certain info to the Paradigm sub and other info to the SVS. I would suggest sticking with the SVS alone unless you want to sink a little money in this, but since this set-up is temporary I doubt the increases seen, if any, are worth it.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks, I figured that since my receiver only had one adjustable x-over that I would need more equipment.
I guess I'll just do some looking to see what these are going for used, knock some off that and unload it.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing for my HT as well. Even though I have a PC13, there's never enough bass for my tastes. Unless you were to buy something like the MBM-12, you're going to need to go out and buy a x-over.


----------

